# For Sale Log House; Mountain Land in New Mexico; Elk, Mule Deer,



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

3 BR/ 2BA 2 story custom log home 2664 sf on 49 acres With full basement & garage [798 sf]. 

Available for showing 1 May 2008.


Live among the trees of beautiful Catron County, NM. Sloping property has moderate to moderately heavy forest cover about 65% Pinyon Pine, 25% Ponderosa, and the rest juniper.

insulated well house
very large 16 x 20 red Morgan metal storage barn
Fenced garden area
Garden shed
Playhouse/bunkhouse [needs to be closed in]
Solar clothes dryer [OK, a clothesline]

Hunting Game Management Unit 13 see http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/recreation/hunting/unitmaps/2006/gmu13.pdf
This unit is available for elk hunting with bother archery and muzzleloader.

Remember this is Catron County, NM. Bring your gun!

Bounded on 3 sides by US National Forest
Over Â½ mile US Hwy 60 frontage
Adjacent 44 acres is also available to buy. [Belongs to my Mom]
Excellent well, for New Mexico about 8-9 GPM at 190 &#8216;.
Septic just pumped and working fine
5 Acres around house have been thinned for fire safety.
NO Restrictions. 
NO CC&R's
May be subdivided [in accordance with local ordinances and state regulations]

Owner financing might be available.

Front of house and yard.




















Selling personal reasons. Have moved to Kerrville, TX and want to get out of our apartment.

$395K


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

How Much?


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for pointing out to me the missing price. Got lost in cutting & pasting.


----------



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

Solar clothes dryer [OK, a clothesline]


----------

